# Fraps Capture Probleme mit meiner Nvidia Geforce 7600 GT



## MOH2006 (20. Mai 2006)

Hi, 
ich habe folgendes Problem mit meiner 7600GT und der Fraps Version 2.7.2. Ich spiele DAOC seit einiger Zeit und habe mit meinem alten PC schon öfters kleine Filme aufgenommen. Ich spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 und nehme bei Fraps 25 Frames Half auf was bisher auch nie ein Problem war. Mit meinem neuen Rechner und der oben genannten Grafikkarte kann ich zwar aufnehmen aber wenn ich die Avis dann abspiele sind die super pixelig bzw aufgerastert und es sieht aus als ob er sie mit 32 oder sogar nur 16 dpi anzeigt bzw abspielt. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das fixen kann damit ich auch mit meinem neuen PC weiterhin aufnehmen kann. Brauch man evtl. für Raw Data Avis nen Treiber den ich unwissend auf dem alten Rechner hatte? 

Ich wäre dankbar für jede Idee und Hilfe und bitte schreibt es nicht so kompliziert ich kenne mich nicht gerade gut mit PCs aus  

Gruss Marc


----------

